# Nitrogen in Turfgrass Health and Stress



## Deadlawn

Interesting article:

https://www.paceturf.org/member/Documents/0109.pdf


----------



## Mightyquinn

That is a very interesting article and something to think about when trying to diagnose lawn issues.


----------



## Green

Very interesting. Fertilizer spills come to mind...


----------



## ionicatoms

That article is amazing. Thank you!


----------



## Deadlawn

Time to bump this thread. Here is the article again:

https://www.paceturf.org/member/Documents/0109.pdf

So time to think about if and when to apply N. Last fall, I did a test and NO3 was 7ppm. Seems like it would be safe to do a light app. I use organic, but here it mentions the greatest release is when microbial activity is greatest which is when it is in the hottest part of summer - when you don't want too much N!

I may skip spring N feeding and just apply SOP since my K is low. Then I'll apply organic N in the fall.


----------



## Bkeller500

Very interesting article. After reading it today, it forced me to order a soil test kit and FINALLY get some science behind my madness. I have already purchase my Spring Fertilizer but now I will hold off until I get a report back for sure.
Thanks for re-posting and sharing.


----------



## Deadlawn

Bkeller500 said:


> Very interesting article. After reading it today, it forced me to order a soil test kit and FINALLY get some science behind my madness. I have already purchase my Spring Fertilizer but now I will hold off until I get a report back for sure.
> Thanks for re-posting and sharing.


Oh, I would definitely be interested to see your soil test results as well as your fertilizer schedule and how that might impact it. I have generally understood that soils don't hold onto N as long as other nutrients, but that retention (or not) also depends on soil type. Let us know, thanks!


----------



## Green

Thanks again for posting this. I think this is the "missing link" I've been waiting for (reliable way to test soil N). I ordered the test strips, and will do this test alongside my Mehlich III soil test submission (which doesn't test for N). Like any other test though, there will be a learning curve as to what the results mean.


----------



## nemesis256

Has anyone else tried these test strips? I just tried them and got no results. Basically the same as straight tap water. I should've done more research, because the source of nitrogen matters. It looks like the typical fertilizers are not nitrate based.


----------



## Green

nemesis256 said:


> Has anyone else tried these test strips? I just tried them and got no results. Basically the same as straight tap water. I should've done more research, because the source of nitrogen matters. It looks like the typical fertilizers are not nitrate based.


I haven't gotten around to trying this yet, to be honest. One of these days.

Regarding Nitrate: It doesn't matter. All Nitrogen fertilizer breaks down into Nitrate eventually, whether it's organic, or urea, etc.


----------



## FATC1TY

I've seen first hand using as little inputs as possible make for a nicer turf if you can manage the cultural aspects well. Obviously the turf needs nitrogen, but for the folks throwing down 1#/per 1k every month of the growing season probably cause more harm than good, unless they know what and why they need it.

The article mentioned doing less, but more often and skipping the expensive slow release. That's been shared here for a while, with lots of success too, so good to see there is an agreement in that.


----------



## Green

FATC1TY said:


> I've seen first hand using as little inputs as possible make for a nicer turf if you can manage the cultural aspects well. Obviously the turf needs nitrogen, but for the folks throwing down 1#/per 1k every month of the growing season probably cause more harm than good, unless they know what and why they need it.
> 
> The article mentioned doing less, but more often and skipping the expensive slow release. That's been shared here for a while, with lots of success too, so good to see there is an agreement in that.


Good points. My thoughts on them:

Usually what I see quoted and suggested for good cool season turf is a recommendation of around a half pound of N per actual growing month, but biased more toward the latter 2/3 of the period (late Summer/early Fall) in most climates. Here, that means around 3.5 lbs per year, which is about right in my experience. Obviously, there are many variables that sway it from there.

I use a lot of slow release N, simply because there's not time to be out applying N every two weeks or so. There is so much more in lawn care than going out and applying N that takes time away from doing so.


----------



## FATC1TY

Green said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen first hand using as little inputs as possible make for a nicer turf if you can manage the cultural aspects well. Obviously the turf needs nitrogen, but for the folks throwing down 1#/per 1k every month of the growing season probably cause more harm than good, unless they know what and why they need it.
> 
> The article mentioned doing less, but more often and skipping the expensive slow release. That's been shared here for a while, with lots of success too, so good to see there is an agreement in that.
> 
> 
> 
> Good points. My thoughts on them:
> 
> Usually what I see quoted and suggested for good cool season turf is a recommendation of around a half pound of N per actual growing month, but biased more toward the latter 2/3 of the period (late Summer/early Fall) in most climates. Here, that means around 3.5 lbs per year, which is about right in my experience. Obviously, there are many variables that sway it from there.
> 
> I use a lot of slow release N, simply because there's not time to be out applying N every two weeks or so. There is so much more in lawn care than going out and applying N that takes time away from doing so.
Click to expand...

Oh for sure, and I was mostly considering the talking points of warm season maintenance as well.

It's pretty easy to back off the nitrogen in the summer, just give it enough during other applications and call it good. No lost time, no extra work.

Obviously this doesn't pertain to people growing in areas, a scalp or reset, or when you want to push growth. Which is why those who apply small amounts often, are seeing better results and less issues I think.


----------



## nemesis256

Green said:


> Regarding Nitrate: It doesn't matter. All Nitrogen fertilizer breaks down into Nitrate eventually, whether it's organic, or urea, etc.


Interesting.

The reason I wanted to try them is because I have a section of my lawn that's growing very well even though it hasn't been fed in 2 months. Just wanted to try to figure out if I should feed it or not. I was hoping the strips would tell me there's nitrogen in the soil so I know to not feed it. Now I'm not sure but still leaning towards not feeding it very much.


----------



## Green

@nemesis256

Here's an overview of Nirtrogen breakdown on soil:
https://www.udel.edu/academics/colleges/canr/cooperative-extension/fact-sheets/nitrogen-cycling-in-agriculture/

I guess you could argue the test strips might not account for the ammonium portion, but you'd think that doing so would also increase Nitrate and Nitrite levels by proxy. Maybe we need ammonium tests strips as well to get the full picture, lol.


----------

